# Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Hallo ich habe vor mir meinen ersten PC selber zusammenbauen und habe da eine wichtige Frage welche Grafikkarte sollte ich mir kaufen mein Prozessor ist dann der AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (6x 3,6GHz).
Und noch eine Frage sollte ich mir den Prozessor, den Arbeitsspeicher und das Mainboard im Kit kaufen oder eher einzeln hier das Kit welches ich nehmen würde: https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...ahUKEwjig4L567HoAhVVPcAKHWOIBJkQwzwIQw&adurl=


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Moin und willkommen im Forum, Hifee!

Am allerbesten wäre es, wenn du dich in diesem Unterforum https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95 beraten lassen würdest zu deinem geplanten Rechner. Da kann man ja schnell mal was falsch machen und ärgert sich hinterher, weil man Geld verschwendet hat oder sich irgendwas später nicht gut aufrüsten lässt oder so. Da könntest du jedenfalls einen neuen Thread aufmachen und direkt unseren Fragebogen (s. Spoiler) ausfüllen. Damit können wir dich optimal beraten 



Spoiler



1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*?
2.) Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor?

3.) *W**elche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?

4.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?

5.) Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst?

6.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

7.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

8.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?

9.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

10.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*?






Zu dem Aufrüst-Kit, was du verlinkt hast: damit würdest du jetzt keinen gravierenden Fehlkauf machen, aber ein Schnäppchen ist das jetzt auch nicht gerade.


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Hallo ich kann leider nicht auf den vorliegenden Link zugreifen


----------



## Schori (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Von dem Kit würde ich dir abraten.
Zu teuer und du weißt nicht welcher RAM mit welcher Geschwindigkeit eingesetzt wird.

Kauf die Teile einzeln und du kommst beeser und billiger weg.

Bei der Grafikkarte kommt es auf dein Budget und den Einsatzzweck an.
So kann man nur mutmaßen und von einer RX570 bis zu einer RTX 2080ti alles empfehlen.

Am besten du füllst das HIER aus. Dann kann dir besser geholfen werden, ohne ständiges Nachfragen.


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Welche Spiele sollen in welcher Auflösung und in welcher Bildqualität gespielt werden? Wie ist dein Anspruch an die Höhe der Fps? Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Ich würde schon gerne Spiele in einer mittleren Auflösung spielen wie z.b GTA, Fortnite usw. Mein Budget ist jetzt auch noch sehr niedrig


----------



## HunterChief (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

hi,
naja ... mittelmäßige Auflösung ist auch eine eher mittelmäßige Information. 

Mit einem R5 3600 kannst du eine rel. schwache GTX1650 als auch eine RTX2080TI befeuern und Fortnite spielen ... je nach Anforderung eben.

Gruß


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Fortnite wollte ich nur einmal ausprobieren ich tendiere da eher zu GTA und und es wäre gut wenn ich GTA mit minimal 60FPs und maximal 100FPs spielen könnte


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Sag bitte folgendes:
Budgetgrenze. 
Die Auflösung deines Monitors.


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Ja natürlich meine Budgetgrenze für die Grafikkarte liegt bei 250 Euro und die Auflösung meines Monitors beträgt 1920 x 1080 Pixel


----------



## EyRaptor (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*



Hifee schrieb:


> Ich würde schon gerne Spiele in einer mittleren Auflösung spielen wie z.b GTA, Fortnite usw. Mein Budget ist jetzt auch noch sehr niedrig



Entschuldigung wenn ich dass so plump sage, aber du gibts wirklich kaum verwertbare Informationen an uns weiter.
Was genau ist für dich eine mittlere Auflösung? Ich würde schätzen 1440p, aber sollen wir ernsthaft raten?
Außerdem brauchen wir ein genaus Budget um dir wirklich helfen zu können.

Ein "sehr niedriges Budget" kann je nach finanzieller Situation auch sehr Unterschiedlich sein.

Edit: Beitrag viel zu spät abgeschickt ...

Für 250€ wäre eine Gainward 1660 Super eine Option.


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Oh ok danke


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Und könntest du auch ungefähr sagen mit wieviel FPs ich dann GTA spielen würde oder geht das nicht


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Mit ner GTX 1660 hast du ca. 90-110FPS bei GTA V in hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen.


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Könntest du mir auch noch ein Mainboard und den Arbeitsspeicher empfehlen wenn das nicht zu viel verlangt ist 
Lg


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

MSI B450M Mortar Max ab €'*'95,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder
MSI B450 Tomahawk Max ab €'*'106,50 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

und Ram nimmst einfach den der zur Zeit am günstigsten ist: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 ab €'*'73,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bei der 1660 darauf achten, dass es eine 1660 *super* ist. Von der war hier wohl denk ich die Rede bei nem Budget von 250€. 
Die hier ist wohl ganz gut: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER OC 6G ab €'*'254,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Ok muss ich dann noch etwas beachten hier meine liste:
Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Die Wunschliste ist leer oder nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Die Wunschliste ist leer oder nicht öffentlich.



Oh tut mir leid ich hoffe jetzt geht's 
Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Nein geht immer noch nicht. Du musst dich anmelden bei Geizhals um sie öffentlich zu machen.


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nein geht immer noch nicht. Du musst dich anmelden bei Geizhals um sie öffentlich zu machen.



Ich hoffe jetzt funktioniert es Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Klickst du deinen Link nicht selber an?  Die Liste ist leer  Du musst dich anmelden bei Geizhals, auf die Liste gehen, dann auf das Teilen Symbol und dann bei öffentlich machen das Häkchen setzen.


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Klickst du deinen Link nicht selber an?  Die Liste ist leer  Du musst dich anmelden bei Geizhals, auf die Liste gehen, dann auf das Teilen Symbol und dann bei öffentlich machen das Häkchen setzen.



Hä ich mich angemeldet und hab das öffentlich Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## -Xe0n- (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Hifee bevor du den link postest, probier ihn doch vorher mal in einem anderen browser aus  er geht nicht


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Ah enslich es funktioniert jetzt PC Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Gute Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Gute Zusammenstellung!



Vielen Dank brauch ich auch noch eine Festplatte und passt alles überhaupt ins gehäuse


----------



## Torben456 (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Wenn das Gesamtbudget knapp ist, würde ich noch eine 1TB HDD dazupacken, vorzugsweise eine mit 5400RPM.

Wenn du aber noch nen paar Scheine locker machen kannst, greif direkt zu einer 1TB SSD.
Eine Crucial MX500 bietet sich dazu an, alternativ kannst du auch zu einer SanDisk SSD Plus greifen.

Ja, das passt alles in das Gehäuse. Wenn du auf Beleuchtung verzichten kannst würde ich aber 15€ mehr in ein Pure Base 500 von bequiet! investieren.


----------



## Hifee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Wenn das Gesamtbudget knapp ist, würde ich noch eine 1TB HDD dazupacken, vorzugsweise eine mit 5400RPM.
> 
> Wenn du aber noch nen paar Scheine locker machen kannst, greif direkt zu einer 1TB SSD.
> Eine Crucial MX500 bietet sich dazu an, alternativ kannst du auch zu einer SanDisk SSD Plus greifen.
> ...



Reicht auch eine 240GB SSD oder ist das zu wenig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Nachtrag:


Hifee schrieb:


> Ah enslich es funktioniert jetzt PC Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Jo, passt, kann man genau so machen! Gehäuse könnte etwas gutes für den Preis sein, Lüfterplätze gibt es genug, aber es hat keine vorinstalliert.
_CPU-Kühler     max. 155mm Höhe
Grafikkarten     max. 355mm_

*Optimierungen:
*_1. Kühler_
Nimm noch einen Kühler dazu: Inter-Tech Argus SU-210 ab €'*'16,56 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Alternativ sehr guter Kühler mit enfacher Montage: Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B] ab €'*'44,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

_2. SSD_
SSD mit 1GB ist völlig ok, alles drauf und gut ist, wenn Du 10,-€ über hast, nimm diese:
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1) ab €'*'114,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

_3. Lüfter_*:* (das Gehäuse hat keine vorinstallierten)
3 x Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm ab €'*'4,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
1 x vorne, 1 x hinten, 1 x oben hinten



Hifee schrieb:


> Reicht auch eine 240GB SSD oder ist das zu wenig


Für das Betriebssystem, die üblichen kleinen Anwendungen wie Office und co sowie 1-5 Spiele ja. Da aber heutige Spiele im Extremfall schnell mal 100GB wegnehmen, sollte es schon eine 1GB SSD sein. Kosten nix mehr. Oder Du nimmst eine 500GB SSD und eine 2TB HDD und letztere dann für alle Daten, wie Fotos, Videos, Filme, alte Spiele, die man aber aktuell halten will.


----------



## Lordac (24. März 2020)

*AW: Ich suche eine passende Grafikkarte für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor*

Servus,

du hast mit der Kingston A400 eine SSD mit 240GB in der Liste, wenn du mehr Speicherplatz brauchst/möchtest, könnte man z.B. die Crucial MX500 mit beliebiger Kapazität nehmen.

Es passt alles in das AeroCool Bolt, ich würde allerdings ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen. Das Acrylfenster ist sehr empfindlich was Kratzer betrifft, es passen nur CPU-Kühler bis zu einer Höhe von 155mm rein was dich evtl. irgendwann einmal limitiert, und so wie es laut dem Datenblatt von Geizhals aussieht, wird es wird ohne Lüfter ausgeliefert, da müsstest du also welche dazu kaufen.

Als Alternative schlage ich dir das Sharkoon M25-V und etwas teurere Pure Base 500 vor, welches es auch mit einem Fenster aus Glas gibt.

Beim Monitor schlage ich dir alternativ den Dell S2419HGF vor, dieser ist günstiger, und ist laut Geizhals-Datenblatt G-Sync Compatible, was sich bei einer Grafikkarte vom Nvidia anbietet.

Falls du noch etwas Budget übrig hast, würde ich einen besseren CPU-Kühler wie den Brocken ECO Advanced, und optional einen zweiten Frontlüfter für das Gehäuse (z.B. Arctic P12 / P14 - je nach Gehäusewahl) dazu nehmen.

Gruß Lordac


----------

